# Remplacement écran Powerbook G4



## Fabcyari (16 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai malencontreusement fait tomber mon cher PowerBook G4 1.33Ghz qui m'accompagne depuis 3 ans maintenant. Et bien évidemment, mon écran en a pris un coup, même que mon revendeur Apple local m'a dit qu'il était cassé et que pour le remplacer cela coûte CHF 1500 (environ EUR 1000).

Comme je trouve ce prix absolument rédhibitoire, je voudrais savoir si il me serait possible de me procurer un écran 17'' pour Powerbook d'occasion auprès d'un bricoleur mac de génie..(oui je sais, je rêve peut-être, mais pourquoi ne pas demander!!) 


D'avance, merci pour vos infos et tuyaux!

FAB


----------



## giani (16 Janvier 2006)

Salut,

As tu essayer une recherche sous ebay?


----------



## Fabcyari (18 Janvier 2006)

Oui, merci j'ai fait un tour... je pourrais voir pour acheter un ancien PB pas trop cher juste pour l'écran.. mais bon.. je ne sais pas si cela vaut le coût. Je pense que je vais plutôt attendre de voir ce qu'il en est des nouveaux MacBook Pro.. et si Apple sort dans quelques mois une version plus aboutie, peut-être un remplaçant au 17''.

Merci pour l'info!


----------



## Laurent_h (18 Janvier 2006)

Fabcyari a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> J'ai malencontreusement fait tomber mon cher PowerBook G4 1.33Ghz qui m'accompagne depuis 3 ans maintenant. Et bien évidemment, mon écran en a pris un coup, même que mon revendeur Apple local m'a dit qu'il était cassé et que pour le remplacer cela coûte CHF 1500 (environ EUR 1000).
> 
> ...



Et la responsabilité civile d'un ami ? Ca te coutera au maxi 200 euros.


----------



## giani (20 Janvier 2006)

Peux tu me donner plus de details Laurent_h sur ton idée?


----------



## Laurent_h (22 Janvier 2006)

giani a dit:
			
		

> Peux tu me donner plus de details Laurent_h sur ton idée?



Il est très probable qu'un ami ait abimé ton écran malencontreusement. 
ll est assuré pour ce genre de problème via son assurance responsabilité civile (souvent couplée avec l'assurance habitation).
Il fera donc une déclaration à son assurance, qui lui fera payer une franchise, et qui prendra en charge la réparation du matériel qu'il a abimé.

Au vu du nombre d'assurances que l'on a, il faut bien qu'elles servent un jour...


----------

